# Para cambiar señal de 24V a 5V



## yanker (Sep 9, 2008)

Buenas compañeros
Necesito cambiar una señal de 24V a 5V para llevarla a un módulo de Entradas digitales.Había pensado en un convertidor de 24 a 5V pero me han comentado que consumiría mucho y que use un circuito con un relé de señal de 24V que me active su salida alimentada a 5V
¿Que sería mejor?Gracias


----------



## aguevara (Sep 9, 2008)

Usa un diodo zener los hay de 5.1v, suficiente para tu aplicacion. facil, sencillo y economico ah y no se te olvide la resistencia de proteccion al zener.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2008)

yanker dijo:
			
		

> ...Había pensado en un convertidor de 24 a 5V pero me han comentado que consumiría mucho


   Es gente que te aprecia, tuvieron tacto para decirte las cosas.



> y que use un circuito con un relé de señal de 24V que me active su salida alimentada a 5V
> ¿Que sería mejor?Gracias


Depende de las caracteristicas de salida de lo que te esta entregando los 24V , de si hace falta o no aislacion y de las caracteristicas del modulo de entrada (si tiene protecciones, resistencias de pullup, pulldown ,etc)


----------



## JRWolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola, esperoq este circuito te sirva, es simple (dentro de todo), tiene proteccion ya q usa optoacoplador, no solo sirve para pasar de 24 a 5, sino q sirve para casi cualquiere rango de tensiones tomando las consideraciones necesarias, o sea calculas otras resistencias y anda, pones otro transistor y te soporta mas carga.
R1 tendria q ser de un valor entre 1k2 y 2k2 dependiendo de picos de tension y valores del optoacoplador, R2 1k, T1 es un 2n3904, pero podes cambiarlo por algun otro de caracteristicas similares pero de mas potencia. El optoacoplador puse como ejemplo el Til191, pq es chico dil4 (4patas), pero puede ser cualquiera.
Como consideracion tenes q tener en cuenta la tension de entrada si es por asi decirlo q el valor 1 seria de entre 15 y 24V es una cosa pero si es de 22 a 24V es otra, el valor de R1 cambia tenes q hacer una cuenta (Vi - Vopto)/Iopto = R1 , en el til191 Vopto (Vf) = 1,4V, Iopto (If) =20mA, asiq (24-1,4)/20mA = 1130 ohms R1 =1200, si tenes picos mayores aumentas R1 si tenes q considerar valores menores se tiene q bajar R1 por ej para 15V R1 = 680ohms.
Si necesitas mas datos pregunta pero te recomiendo q te fijes el datasheet del til191 q tiene un par de circuitos q te pueden servir.
Algo importante JP1 es la entrada, JP2 es Vcc o 5V, y JP3 seria la salida.

PD1: tb existen circuitos q hacen esto todo en un solo encapsulado pero ya tendrias q ver bien rangos de tension de entrada, corrientes etc, fijate transductores.

PD2: podes usar para esta funcion tb amplificador operacionales, y/o trnsistores.el amplificadorf op, le pones un valor de referencia q queres como minimo del 1 logico de la entrada y en ese momento la salida se dispara a Vcc, y listo, con el transistor es lo mismo, pero necesitariamos mas datos para calcularlos. 

Salu2 a to2.


----------



## yanker (Sep 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias compañeros, pero aquevara: ¿tu crees que sólo con el zéner y la resistencia me valdría? sería lo más cómodo pero no sé...
Gracias por el circuito JRWolf y a todos...


----------



## aguevara (Sep 10, 2008)

Generalmente las entradas del tipo digital alimentadas con 5V no consumen corriente en exceso por lo tanto si la señal que deseas sensar viene dada por un dispositivo que te entrega 24V, reducela a 5.1V con un zener calculando la resistencia para que por el zener pase una corriente de 1mA y con ello es mas que suficiente para tu entrada digital.


Saludos


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo sugiero hacer la reducción de tensión en dos pasos
Primero un LM7812 y de inmediato un LM7805, ambos en serie.
Ambos si calentan, deberías colocarlos sobre un disipador, atendiendo a que las carcazas son el comun negativo de ambos estabilizadores, no tendrás problemas de aislación.
El tema de los dos pasos, es que si bien la corriente es baja seguramente en 5V, l caída de tensión es de 19V, o sea que para cada 100 mA que circule, tendrás una potencia a disipar de 1.9W. 
El compromiso entonces de de disipación de potencia, no de corriente. 
Es por eso que no sugiero el uso de un zener con una reisistencia de carga, que debería circular toda la corriente de consumo más la de drenaje del prpio zener.
Poner a la salida un capacitor de al menos 10 mF para bajar la impedancia final
Un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Luis_electronica dijo:
			
		

> Yo sugiero hacer la reducción de tensión en dos pasos
> Primero un LM7812 y de inmediato un LM7805, ambos en serie.


 
Lo de arriba no es una solucion economica ya que dos reguladores LM78XX cuestan mas que un zener y una resistencia.
Mas efectivo,pequeño y que funciona es lo del zener con su respectiva resistencia.si es para alimentar una entrada digital  no necesitas muchos mA


----------



## JRWolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola, lo del zener muy bien pero tenes q tener en cuenta los valores maximos y minimos de tension q entran, si tenes menos de 5V, y en la entrada de 5V a q queres llegar tenes ese valor o muy proximo ya q la mayoria de las entradas de datos son de alta impedancia, entonces tendrias por ej si entras al circuito con 24 todo bien pero entras con 4 y sobre el zener tenes 4V y segun sea la entrada esto es considerado como un 1 (seria 5v), recuerden q muchas logicas toman el 1 a partir de los 3,2V y el 0 para valores menores a los 1,2V (entremedio seria incierto).
Aparte supone q tengo un pico de 50V en la entrada si esto esta conectado a un puerto paralelo primerose muere el zener, y luego se muere el puerto paralelo.
Pero supone q tengo los 24V si no calculas correctamente el valor de la resistencia el zener puede quemarse, y pueden ocurrir 2 cosas 1 se pone en corto el zener no pasa nada con el la entrada de la logica de 5V, pero si se abre el zener tendria los 24V en la entrada de 5V y esto puede dañarla.

Esto no es para decir q no se pueda hacer lo del zener, solo para q tenga en cuenta los posibles problemas.

Tampoco es para decir q mi opinion respecto al circuito es la unica sino q soy conservador, y precavido, mas vale prevenir q curar (esto me lo digo cadavesmas desde q me queme mi lcd por boludear y no temar las precauciones necesarias). El circuito q recomiendo le metes 1000V ala entrada y la salida ni se entera (segun datasheet del optoacoplador), claro q se quema la entrada de 24V pero a la salida de 5 no le pasa nada.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## freed (Jun 23, 2010)

JRWolf te hago una pregunta....
yo para un proyecto estyo usando el tipico 4N35, pero quiero que en la entrasa se banque por lo menos 24V, pero mirando su datasheet no creo que esto sea posible!!!

pero el tuyo tiene un rango enorme...habra uno en el medio???
no se si podras orientarme...


----------



## freed (Jul 22, 2010)

JRWolf con respecto al circuito que subiste mas arriba, aplique ése mismo circuito pero con el opto 4N35, y estuve realizando las siguientes prubas... está en el diagrama de abajo

pero quiero saber si estoy interpretando bien el datasheet del 4N35:

*EMISOR: 
DC/Average Forward Input Current (If)* ->100mA, 60mA  ....cuando lo probe limite la fuente a 100mA.
ésta es la corriente para trabajar?

*Input Forward Voltage (If= 10 mA) Vf *-> 1.18V (típico); 1.50 V (máx)... es el voltaje de entrada?? sería JP1 en tu circuito??

*Reverse Input Voltage (Vr)* 6 V ...que es el voltaje de reversa??

*Collector-Emitter Voltage (Vceo)* 30 V ... voltaje entre colector-emisor, osea con lo que alimento al integrado? seria JP2 en tu circuito??

aca va el adjunto


----------



## Lilian_77 (Ago 19, 2010)

JRWolf hay algo en tu diseño que no entiendo bien, es la parte donde decis:
"Algo importante JP1 es la entrada, JP2 es Vcc o 5V, y JP3 seria la salida"
JP2 es Vcc o 5V y JP3 la salida, no entiendo el circuito necesita alimetación de 5V?? o que entra por JP2??? y en JP3 se tiene los 5V no? porq es la salida
te agradesco tu repuesta


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

jp1 son la entrada de 24V de señal; la de arriba + y la de abajo -
jp2 es la alimentacion de 5V
jp3 es la salida que irá a la entrada de la puerta lógica

El transistor externo es innecesario, con el optoacoplador y la resistencia es suficiente.


----------



## adefesio (Mar 5, 2012)

ya se que el tema es viejo pero... no se podría hacer con un transistor?

es decir poner 24v en la base y 5v en el colector? tampoco estoy muy puesto en el tema a lo mejor hay problemas de polarización al tener mayor tensión en la base que en el colector...


----------



## Limako (Mar 5, 2012)

el modulo de entradas que comentas... no tiene ninguna patita por ahi que de los 5v? o en alguna otra parte del automata o lo que sea?
si es asi usas optoaclopladores y fuera, es lo mas sencillo


----------

